# Pc-Bildschirm (DVI/VGA) + Dvb-T Receiver = TV-Bild!??



## Maasta1982 (8. April 2014)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich fasse mich mal kurz und knapp:

Ich habe einen Pc-Bildschirm von Dell (Dell AS501) mit VGA/DVI - Anschluss. An diesen würde ich gerne einen
Dvb-T Receiver anschließen um Tv zu schauen. Der Receiver besitzt einen Hdmi-Anschluss. Hierfür habe ich ein
Adapterkabel von Hdmi auf Dvi! Jetzt meine Frage:

Funktioniert das???

Warum will ich das machen???
Ganz einfach: Unser Tv-Gerät hat den Geist aufgegeben. Ein Receiver mit Hdmi-Anschluss kostet mich nur 40€ !
Ein einigermaßen vernünftigen Tv 24 Zoll kostet mich mind. 160 € wenn er nicht von einer No-Name Marke sein soll!
Wäre so natürlich die günstigere Alternative den übrigen PC-Bildschirm zu benutzen  !

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt und bedanke mich schonmal recht herzlich  !

LG, Maasta


----------



## Kotor (8. April 2014)

Hi,

sicher geht das ... HDMI (Receiver) -> HDMI Kabel -> Adapter -> DVI (am Monitor) 

Edit: wie auch immer das Bild aussehen wird bei diesem Alten Monitor


grüße
kotor


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2014)

Von wo soll denn dann der Ton kommen? Boxenset? Du musst auf jeden Fall aufpassen, ob der Receiver auch Anschlüsse für das hat, was Du da anschließen willst, also eben zB ein Boxenset oder so.  

 Denn wenn der Ton nur per HDMI übertragen wird, hast Du natürlich keinen Ton, da der Monitor per DVI zu 99,9% keinen Sound empfangen kann und wenn doch, dann nur mit ganz bestimmten HDMI-DVDI-Adaptern. Ton ist bei DVI nämlich per Norm nicht vorgesehen, das hatte AMD mit eigenen Adaptern bei den ersten Karten mit eigenem Audiochip aber trotzdem möglich gemacht.


----------



## Maasta1982 (9. April 2014)

Hi und danke ihr beiden  !

Das mit dem Ton habe ich mich auch schon gefragt... 
Heißt also ich brauche auf jeden Fall noch ein Boxenset, welches ich z.B. über Chinch an den Receiver anschließe, richtig!?
Sollte doch denke ich jeder Dvb-T Receiver haben solche Audio Anschlüsse.
Von Hdmi auf Hdmi hätte ich Ton???

Doch komplizierter wie ich dachte die ganze Geschichte  

LG, Maasta


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2014)

Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Hi und danke ihr beiden  !
> 
> Das mit dem Ton habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...
> Heißt also ich brauche auf jeden Fall noch ein Boxenset, welches ich z.B. über Chinch an den Receiver anschließe, richtig!?
> ...


  Von HDMI auf HDMI hast Du Ton, WENN der Monitor auch Lautsprecher eingebaut hat.

 Und ein Boxenset kannst Du über Cinch anschließen, wenn der Receiver Cinch-Ausgänge hat - zur Not geht es auch, falls der Scart hat, mit einem Scart-Adapter, der Bild + Ton auf 3 Buchsen verteilt ausgibt (rot+weiß wären dann Ton). Für PC-Boxensets brauchst Du dann halt noch einen Adapter 3,5m-Buchse auf 2x Cinch-Stecker, denn die Boxensets haben ja idR 3,5mm-Stecker zum Anschluss. Manche Boxensets haben auch selber Cinch, an die das mitgelieferte Anschlusskabel drankommt. Das lässt man dann weg und nimmt ein normales Cinch-Kabel.


 Man muss also vorher schauen, was man für "Modelle" kauft


----------

